
Ask HN: How do I focus on building my startup on the sides? - kshitij_libra
I have an idea that I think is a great fix to a gaping gap that exists in the market today. I also have a full time job as a developer .<p>1 - I want to devote more time to my own startup which is eventually what I want to do.<p>2 - there are interesting problems at work that I keep running across and can’t help but get involved and solve. My team is also quite fun, so it’s addictive at times to build things together.<p>3 - I can’t seem to get off hacker news and keep reading random pieces of knowledge on a regular basis .<p>I am doing way more 2 and 3 than I do 1, probably because 2 and 3 give some immidiete satisfaction whereas I’m a lone wolf on 1. But I know that 1 is more important.<p>How do you keep being focussed and make more time for 1. How does one prevent himself from falling prey to these other distractions ?
======
sharemywin
1\. time budget. allocate time to each bucket and don't go over.

2\. try to find a way to get feedback on 1 as early as possible.

3\. find a list of small things that your project needs. focus on getting that
done. usually once your started it's easier to keep working on it.

